# Switchcraft #228 - 1/4" Mono Right Angle "Pancake" Plug



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://nextgenguitars.ca/brands/Switchcraft.html









Finally, an easy way to get these! 

How many threads have we had in the past where GC members are looking for them??!!

I am not associated with the seller....but I'm certainly very pleased and proud that it is a Canadian business!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive been thinking of making the switch to these....thanks for the heads up


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been planning to make a bunch of patch cables after the holidays. That site would come in handy. Thanks!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I use those plugs on all of my cables on all of my boards. Built to last; I highly recommend them!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a bump for forum member* Axeman16*

I knew that he was looking for these and I just spoke to him to let him know that they are available through Next Gen.


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

This is fantastic news to me. Thanks very much for posting and making me aware!
B.


----------

